# Silver Voice: Opera Arias Played by Flute and Orchestra



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Katherine Bryan / Bramwell Tovey / Opera North Orchestra
Silver Voice: Opera Arias Played by Flute and Orchestra

Release Date October 27, 2017
Duration01:04:14
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto

3.5/5


----------

